# Rooting hormone



## ALMPARSO (Apr 5, 2002)

Any recommendations on the better rooting hormone for semi hardwoods? Powder or liquid?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 5, 2002)

Unless it is a real small tree, hormones are not really needed. They are all chemicaly the same and powders are easier to use.


----------

